

When is the best time to launch? season? month? day of week? - cioc

To maximize success, when should you launch your startup?  Is there a best time of year? Do certain months have advantages? Days of week? Times of day? Any amount if detail is valuable.
======
jiggity
Cioc, it depends on what type of "launch" you are talking about.

.

If you mean the first time showing your product to users, you don't need an
official "launch". You should be constantly posting about your startup in
circles where your userbase resides.

Starting from scratch, it's hard enough to get a decent number of users to
care. You shouldn't restrict yourself to trying to get a lot of users in a
short burst. The goal here is to incrementally grow out the feature set as
well as the userbase.

.

If you are talking about the big tech publication launch, it should happen
when you are sure your product is magnificent and you are confident that
people will love the novelty / utility / efficiency. You have to somehow
convince tech publications that you are interesting. You don't want to mess up
by having them visit a substandard product and establishing a bad impression.

Note that if your targeted audience is not tech, what you are doing with tech
publication launches is building brand familiarity with investors. This is a
different aim than blowing up your user count, but is an important goal
nevertheless.

.

I think a big source of confusion is the term "launch". It somehow predicates
that in the pre-state, there are zero users and in the post-state, there is
either a huge number of users if your startup is a success or a low number of
users if your startup is a failure.

I like to think of launches as a way to get a nice boost up in user count or
awareness on top of the incremental increase.

.

You should know before you "launch" whether it will be a successful or not.

------
karterk
Launch to who? To press? To end users? You should ideally not have anything
called a "launch" at all. Start showing the prototype as early as possible to
potential users and refine it along the way. There is no golden launch season.
It's a process, not an event.

------
patio10
Your best chance for success will be at 4:00 PST on a Tuesday as close to
March 27th as possible.

------
stray
It should happen by accident, when one person says "lunch" and the other
person thinks he said "launch".

